# Tony



## SarahAnn (Oct 22, 2011)

Wow, I am really sorry for your loss, and sorry that your father sent you a picture of your dead horse. That's awful. I don't know which is worse. 

Welcome to the forum


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Sorry for the loss of Tony. Welcome to the forum.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss.
Did your Dad think you would find comfort in seeing Tony?


----------



## scwrl (Jan 4, 2012)

I am not sure why he sent my the picture of Tony when he was dead


----------



## sammerson (Jan 13, 2012)

That's very odd...he didn't warn you ahead of time? That sounds kinda harsh but maybe we just don't know the whole story, I hate to judge anyone if I don't know them!

Anyways, sorry for your loss, they tend to work a way into our hearts!


----------

